# Can you get other types of fruits without switch online?



## Dragostea Din Tei (Apr 18, 2020)

Like getting them from villagers or your mom?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m fairly certain they could be obtained via Nook Miles Ticket Islands, but that’s really trying your luck.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, you get a foreign fruit from your in-game mom at the beginning of the game, and you can find foreign fruit on a NMT island. However, I have only been able to find one type of foreign fruit on NMT islands (pears).


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

i know you can get up to three for sure - native fruit, the mom fruit, and a nook miles island fruit. i was kinda unlucky in that my mom's fruit was the same as the nook miles island fruit, but they can differ! i'm not sure about the other fruits though - i've had villagers write letters to me with new types of flower seeds as a gift, but i haven't gotten any fruit.


----------



## Dragostea Din Tei (Apr 18, 2020)

I know you can get other types of fruits, what I truly mean if it is possible to get them ALL this way. I have read that the fruit on the NMT is always the same (either your native fruit or other set kind of fruit) For example if my native is pear, mom sends me an orange and the NMT fruit is cherry do I need switch online to get apples and peaches? 

Also what about the color variations of the furniture? Are those island locked too?


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

Dragostea Din Tei said:


> Also what about the color variations of the furniture? Are those island locked too?


i'm not 100% sure about the fruits as i use online! the furniture is island-locked (ex. what you'll see in nook's cranny), but you can sometimes get different colour variations from villager gifts or balloons!


----------



## G0gg1ns (Apr 18, 2020)

If you need fruit let me know. I wasn’t online and wasn’t sure about doing it - but someone gave me some fruit and it was easy so happy to pass on any you don’t have


----------



## coderp (Apr 18, 2020)

I've gone to a loooot of Nook Islands... My native fruit is the apple. I have only ever found apples and peaches on the nook islands... My brother got fruit in the mail though, not sure if it was from Mom ingame or another villager.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 18, 2020)

My native fruit is apples, I received cherries from my mom, and peaches are my foreign Nook Miles Island fruit. Still haven't come across pears or oranges yet and I'm pretty sure you have to trade to get the others that you don't have. I haven't been mailed fruit from villagers.


----------



## Dragostea Din Tei (Apr 18, 2020)

G0gg1ns said:


> If you need fruit let me know. I wasn’t online and wasn’t sure about doing it - but someone gave me some fruit and it was easy so happy to pass on any you don’t have



Thank you! But I actually do not have the game yet, I am just asking to know if I should reset for native fruit when I get it


----------



## Puffy (Apr 18, 2020)

No, it is not possible. Each fruit has a ‘sister’ fruit, for example my main fruit is peaches. Even if I go to a Nook Mile island that has another fruit tree, it will only be one one other type of fruit- for me, cherries


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 18, 2020)

I imagine that Nintendo will eventually want everyone to have a fair shake at getting both fruit and flowers. My theory is that you can only get a few of them in the beginning because they want to boost the online community and make people play together. I could see them introducing access to the remaining ones either via a special event, or just patching them into gifts or Nook ticket Islands. But, for now...you are definitely limited. I have pears as my main fruit, got cherries from Nook islands, had a friend who gave me oranges, and I think my gift from mom must have been either cherries or oranges, because I obviously don't have a fourth. Lol.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

You can only get one other type of non-native fruit from strictly non-online play. However, all non-native fruit sells at the same price, so you're not missing out on too much, aside from cosmetics.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> You can only get one other type of non-native fruit from strictly non-online play. However, all non-native fruit sells at the same price, so you're not missing out on too much, aside from cosmetics.


That's not quite true, you have a chance to get one non-native fruit from your mom and one non-native fruit from mystery islands. Unfortunately, you can be unlucky and have those two match .. but for me, I had 3 types of fruit without going online at all.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 18, 2020)

You're also missing out on recipies that require the other fruits. Same way I have recipies for items I can't make because I don't have any access to the flowers they need.


----------

